# Is a B a bad grade?



## 0Blythe

I'm really depressed and stressed out and I'd just like anyone's opinion, thanks.

 I'm taking an online Philosophy class and I read the due date wrong for our first essay so I missed it, and now the highest possible grade I can get in the class is a B. He doesn't accept late work and he offers no extra credit. I'm not used to getting B's and I always turn in all of my work. I'm also scared that now the teacher's going to think I'm a bad student and therefore grade my next papers harsher. I guess it just sucks when you fail without even getting to try.

So in your opinion is a B a bad/mediocre grade? Would you be depressed if this happened to you?


----------



## SuperSky

It's not all that bad, but it sucks that it happened because of a mistake like that.
Honestly, I would be bummed out about it if I were in your place, but then I'd try to remember that grades are definitely not everything.


----------



## kast

Well it's less than A but it's more than a C!  I don't know, I'm used to work being graded by percentage or distinction/credit/pass. I'm not sure what a B really means, but I think it's "average" or even decent depending on the difficulty of the class and what everyone else got.


----------



## sansd

He's probably not going to assume you're a "bad" student just because you didn't get the first essay in. He may not even be aware of it when he's grading your future work.

B's happen. You miss things, you make mistakes. It's not "bad" just because it's not the best, and getting one B and a bunch of A's is different from getting mostly B's. Getting mostly B's could be cause for concern depending on your future goals, but one or a few aren't likely to make a difference. Things like this and worse have happened to me, and I'm always upset about it, but what can you do?


----------



## Forwhatiamworth

A B is not average, its still considered above average. If you are mostly getting A's, then I assume your be was above an 85%. A B will not hurt your GPA as a bad as a C will. But keep in mind bc the highest grade you can get is B, you need to be getting high b's and low a's on assignments.


----------



## vienna812

I think it's relative to the person; the fact that you're asking this means that you consider a B to be a bad grade for yourself. I don't see you have much option though. If it were me I would work my *** off for the next assignment to try to counterbalance the B.


----------



## blueidealist26

vienna812 said:


> I think it's relative to the person; the fact that you're asking this means that you consider a B to be a bad grade for yourself. I don't see you have much option though. If it were me I would work my *** off for the next assignment to try to counterbalance the B.


That's true, it is relative to the person. I personally don't think it's a bad grade. I think C is a bad grade. However, if I got all Bs and no As I wouldn't be that happy. I understand though that sometimes you can't get an A every single time.


----------



## Anyanka

It depends on the school, but I don't think it'd ever be considered bad. Just not as high as an A. 

At ours, C was good (the average), B was very good (above average) and A was excellent (creme dela creme).


----------



## Imbored21

If you normally get A's and you got a B in philosophy i'd say that's pretty bad, yes.

Dont worry about it though.


----------



## TheTraveler

I would kill for a B..... If only you knew how jealous some people are of you that you are doing well. -_-


----------



## basuraeuropea




----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Nah. **** happens. You have plenty of time to compensate for it


----------



## AussiePea

You could complete all your schooling with a B and achieve anything you could ever dream of. Use it as motivation to work harder, but don't let it get you down.


----------



## FeelNothing

Not for me!


----------



## visualkeirockstar

No. F is bad.


----------



## Zil

If you aim for MIT then you need to be in the top 10% which is usually A- and over, I don't think you should stress about it.

I get a mix of grades and don't really care as long as my average is higher than 75%.


----------



## krutq

B is good. I hate when people complain about high grades.


----------



## life01

B is ok, but imho you have also learnt a much more important lesson which may help you achieve a higher grade in the future, double check when assignments are due in, preferably when you are first given them


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

krutq said:


> B is good. I hate when people complain about high grades.


Getting a B devastates some people since they're so used to getting A's. It's probably terrible by the OP's standards.


----------



## scriabin221

B's are good. They build character.


----------



## monotonous

depends on the subject and what you want out of it, academically speaking in college B is a fairly good grade


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I guess it depends on how you got the B, but it's never a bad grade. I took a required statistics class and I knew the material pretty well. I studied and did all of the practice questions in the book. That doesn't matter much when the tests you get seemingly have no correct solutions and are confusing beyond belief. It also doesn't matter when the professor gives you an assignment and ends up giving you completely wrong data and the instructions are contradictory. 

So I ended up with a B when the amount of time and effort I put into understanding the material should have gotten me an A. It's pretty good for stats, but my perception was that it was less than satisfactory because I wanted to do better. But just accept it as it is and learn a lesson from this.


----------



## froyo

Don't worry. B is solid.


----------



## Marlon

B's suck when the rest of your grades are A's.


----------



## ssss2001

A B is an amazing grade!!!! Here are the meanings of the grades


A=Splendorious
B+=Rock it
B=Fantastic
C+=Good
C=Average(Pass) not bad
D+=Oh no!
D=Bad
F=Fail(


----------



## C137

If you're Asian, that's like an F. If you're everyone else that's awesome.


----------



## wmu'14

I never liked getting Bs on tests when everyone else got As. 

I got mostly Bs in high school but thought I could be an A student, like I'd have missing assignments (because I forgot about them) or maybe didn't prepare enough for tests. I could get disappointed in Bs as a result because I knew I was better. In college I got mostly As. 

For you, it depends on your strengths, what kind of student you are. Do you tend to get As in history but got a B this time? You indeed might think it's bad. Do you tend to struggle in Literature but got a B this time? That might be a huge accomplishment.

The school system does not consider B a bad grade, tho.

A teacher won't think you're a bad student based on turning one paper late if you're papers are good.


----------



## shyguy07

I don't think it's a big deal. I usually got As in high school, but for me the hard classes were math and physics so I was happy to get Bs in them. Straight As was better, but for certain ones I'd make an exception. I probably wouldn't have been happy to get Bs in a class like business, English or PE/team sports, since those classes weren't hard for me.

Then again, I didn't take many advanced placement or college classes, except when the only classes offered in the subject were at that level, which again I was happy with Bs in.

I didn't care much for Cs, but in college I had a C for my final grade in Calc. I was just happy to pass it.

In my earlier school days it was worse! We had a hard grading system them, a 77-84 was a C, 85-93 was a B and 94-100 was an A. One time in junior high I was all upset because I missed an assignment and had an 84 C in English and everyone was like, that's almost a B anyway.

Plus on a science project I got so mad, because the judges I guess thought we used a 10 point grading system and I got a 73 on my science project which was a low D at the time. Only because my face was in a picture on the display board I made and one other minor thing. The things I can remember from almost 20 years ago... lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass

It depends where you live. In the US, grade inflation is a big problem and has artificially elevated the average grade to a B when it's 'supposed' to be a C. So it's not a bad grade, but it's not a great one either.

Here in Australia a C grade is generally considered the national average. In that case, a B is considered very good, but perhaps not quite in the realm of excellence.


----------



## BeautyandRage

That's basically an F :eek

bumpity bump bump


----------



## Paper Samurai

C137 said:


> If you're Asian, that's like an F. If you're everyone else that's awesome.


 lol, I was going to say that. Asian parents aren't happy with their kid being the best runner up.


----------

